
Complex automation won't make fleshbags obsolete - yeahitslikethat
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/25/a_big_fat_cup_of_automation_fail/
======
yeahitslikethat
Seems like all the automation, in fact computer systems in general, works
because humans are still smarter than the automation and systems.

